# Rice Pudding/ Creamed Rice



## leg_press (Jan 31, 2005)

What are your oppinions on rice pudding or creamed rice as a carb first thing is the morning?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 31, 2005)

leg_press said:
			
		

> What are your oppinions on rice pudding or creamed rice as a carb first thing is the morning?


Not a good idea - it is usually made with a white rice (high GI carb) and with lots of added sugar.

If you do want 'cream of rice'/rice pudding then make your own with basmatti, brown rice or wild (or a mix with basmatti, brown, wild rice), skim milk and protein powder.

Here is a recipe I know of from John Berardi. I have never tried it, but I know people who have and who enjoy it.

*Rice Pudding*
??? 1 cup cooked basmati rice. Prepare the basmati rice in bulk by adding a cup of rinsed rice to 1.75 cups boiling water, cover and simmer on low heat for 15 minutes, remove from heat and fluff with a fork. 
??? 2 cups skim milk 
??? 2 scoops vanilla protein powder (you might add some Splenda to get the desired sweetness). 
??? 2 tablespoons sugar-free instant Jell-O vanilla pudding 

On medium-low heat, simmer the cooked rice in milk for 20 minutes or so, until rice bulks-up, cover and cool for a few minutes, then add the protein powder (and Splenda if necessary), and a dash of salt, stir, cover and put in fridge until it cools. Add Jell-O mix to cooled mixture, whip, and you're all set. 

???	K/cal: 478 
???	Fat: 4 g (2s, 1m, 1p) 
???	Carbs: 63g (2 fiber) 
???	Protein: 47 g


----------



## leg_press (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok, I heard that Dwayne Johnson ( The Rock) was six eggs whites ( scrambled) with creamed rice for breakfast, and the another six with rice and steamed veg three hours after, then chicken and steamed veg and rice, same again for meal 4  & meal five and then meal six is chicken and salad. Article said he also had healthy fats and flax oil too but didn't specify ammounts


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 1, 2005)

leg_press said:
			
		

> Ok, I heard that Dwayne Johnson ( The Rock) was six eggs whites ( scrambled) with creamed rice for breakfast, and the another six with rice and steamed veg three hours after, then chicken and steamed veg and rice, same again for meal 4  & meal five and then meal six is chicken and salad. Article said he also had healthy fats and flax oil too but didn't specify ammounts


Hmmm.... Maybe he does, but - 
1. Articles often lie

2. There is no point in trying to compare yourself to others, esp. those who may have genetic, training or chemical advantages that you do not have

3. Just because someone else does it, does not make it right


----------

